# Discus Tankmates



## SuarezJuan (Feb 19, 2007)

I recently bought 4 (3-3 1/2 inch) discus, and have them in my 55gallon tank with 4 neon rainbowfish, and 3 adult guppies (10 guppies about 6 months old). The discus have been in my tank for 4 days now, and they have all eaten. My levels are good, PH 6.2, hardness 12dh, no nitrates or nitrite, or ammonia. The discus are still getting used to my tank and spend most of their time hiding behind my large plants and driftwood (under the drift wood where there is some shade). I have my tank at 86F. 
The discus are stressed sometimes, turning darker and while they eat they always get nicer blue. Is this stressed behavior normal since they are still new to the tank. Or could it be from the neon rainbowfish? I read not to keep them with fast moving fish, but my tank is large and not very crowded. Should I still kick out my rainbowfish? Any other advice would be good. 

Thanks.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Discus will change color depending on mood. I don't see any problem with your fish. I prefer to keep discus between 82 and 84F. 86F can be a little uncomfortable for many tropical fish. Frequent water change is important since these are messy feeders. These guys do best when kept with cardinals.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Your water hardness is not ideal; discus are soft water fish. Maybe thay can adapt to 12dH, I really don't know.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

I've raised discus in 8.2 pH and 10 KH water. No problem. The key is CLEAN FRESH WATER. DO NOT rely on plants alone to clean up the water. You must change 50% of the water at least 2x/week for optimum health. I also keep mine between 76 and 77F during the winter.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree with Furballi. I have raised and bred discus in hard water; the key is to preventing them from getting sick. They will let you know if they are not happy. One additional advice is do gravel vac as much and as often as possible.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

I keep baby discus and smaller ones in a bare tank (much easier to keep clean). With warm clean water, frequent meals, and good water flow, these guys will achieve amazing growth rate.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Neon rainbowfish are ideally kept at below 80. 82-84 degree temps that are required for discus will weaken the rainbowfish.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I have my discus in a tank with black skirt tetras. They get along great but I think that's mainly because the black skirts are too big to eat...


----------

